# Stihl 028 Super



## mecreature (Aug 16, 2011)

how can I tell how old a use 028 Super age is? 
The owner says it has a chain brake and the older ones didn't.
He says he will get me the Serial number and I can find out with that. 
Where can I get this info. I have looked thru the manual

seems this say could be as much as 25 yrs old.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'vebeen unsuccessful in finding a way to get an age on stihls. Maybe a dealer can do it. He's right about the older 028s not having a chain brake. 

How much does he want? This is a nice saw if the condition and price are right.


----------



## mecreature (Aug 16, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I'vebeen unsuccessful in finding a way to get an age on stihls. Maybe a dealer can do it. He's right about the older 028s not having a chain brake.
> 
> How much does he want? This is a nice saw if the condition and price are right.



Everything looks great. its close to home so I will get an up and close look. 
New bar and chain and the case is still in good shape. 250 bucks is what he is asking. 
Says I can start it up and cut some woof for him if I want. LOL

I talked to the local dealer and he said you wont find out what year it was made. 
I think I believe him. He is a straight up guy from my previous conversations.

probably too much money but it sure looks nice. From what I have seen it will go at that price.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 16, 2011)

For 250 it had better be in tip-top shape with extra chains and a nice bar.

I'm not saying I wouldn't pay that, but I'd probably be hesitant to do it. In 10 years you won't remember anyway.

150 gets you an OK 028, 175 gets you a nice one. Add a few bucks because it's a Super. Maybe offer 200. If he wants 250 he prob won't go under 225, but that's still better than 250.

Have you checked eBay recently to see if they have had any sell there, my numbers may be off? I haven't looked for 6-9 months...


----------



## mecreature (Aug 16, 2011)

In 10 years you wonâ€™t remember anyway. That is what I was thinking.
I'm in no hurry. I have looked at some god awful saws for close to the same money.

028 S is kind of retro.. makes it kind of cool too. mixed bag I guess.

and thanks for the comments.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 17, 2011)

OK, according to the spec. sheet I have in my computer the 028 super was built 1983 to 1990, serial # should start with 1118 & 47 cc @ 11.7 lbs. dry weight, & tune @ 12,500 RPM. Actually I would guess the super may be a few more cubes, but the info I have on some isn't 100% complete. I hope this helps a little. A C


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought they were 50ccs, don't remember where I read that. Acres internet doesn't have the specs for it.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 17, 2011)

028 are very good saws.....super even better.


----------



## mecreature (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks guys,
stihl manuals online are great. starting my own collection of them.

wonder if I would be better off going with a 290. I have seen them used go for the same price.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 17, 2011)

mecreature said:
			
		

> thanks guys,
> stihl manuals online are great. starting my own collection of them.
> 
> wonder if I would be better off going with a 290. I have seen them used go for the same price.



My Vote 028 if its nice!  ;-)


----------



## mecreature (Aug 17, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



must have been nice.. it took all of 2 hours for him to sell it. 

guess that teaches me... one hand take my boy to soccer and make him do his math.... or go shopping for a chainsaw..

I need to start shooting from the hip I guess.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing Stihl that's priced reasonably will last more than a few hours on CL.  Says plenty about those machines I guess....  ;-)


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 17, 2011)

What would be a reasonable price for a near new, perfect running MS 260?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 17, 2011)

mecreature said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




028 is one of those saw's that are like a 036 best time to buy is when you see it! :cheese: There is more but those two are great firewood saws.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 18, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> What would be a reasonable price for a near new, perfect running MS 260?




Last brand new one @ the dealer is at $499.00 so maybe $ 300.00 if it's real minty?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2011)

amateur cutter said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would take a nice 036, 028 over the 260..... ;-)


----------



## WNCburner (Aug 18, 2011)

Too late now, I guess, but I believe the final two years of production for the 028 had the side chain tensioner.  Only way I know to date them at all.


----------



## mecreature (Aug 18, 2011)

WNCburner said:
			
		

> Too late now, I guess, but I believe the final two years of production for the 028 had the side chain tensioner.  Only way I know to date them at all.



Hey, good info for the future.


----------

